# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Խորհուրդ տվեք

## Դեկադա

Ժողովուրդ չգիտեի կոնկրետ ինչ  վերնագիր կարելի ա դնել: Մի խոսքով: Սենց պատմություն ա: Աղջիկը 15  տարեկան ա. տղան 14:Իրենց ասելով սիրում են իրար: Բայց դե հասկանալի ա էլի որ ավելի շուտ հրապուրանք ա:  Ռեալ չեն հանդիպում,պարզապես առայժմ նամակագրական կապեր ա:Ինչպե՞ս վարվեն ծնողները: Դուք ինչպե՞ս կվարվեիք:Արգելել շփվել թե՞ թույլ տալ:




...ժող վերացական, ռոմանտիկ գրառումներ չանեք, պարզապես ռեալ խորհուրդ ա պետք

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ժողովուրդ չգիտեի կոնկրետ ինչ  վերնագիր կարելի ա դնել: Մի խոսքով: Սենց պատմություն ա: Աղջիկը 15  տարեկան ա. տղան 14:Իրենց ասելով սիրում են իրար: Բայց դե հասկանալի ա էլի որ ավելի շուտ հրապուրանք ա:  Ռեալ չեն հանդիպում,պարզապես առայժմ նամակագրական կապեր ա:Ինչպե՞ս վարվեն ծնողները: Դուք ինչպե՞ս կվարվեիք:Արգելել շփվել թե՞ թույլ տալ:
> 
> ...ժող վերացական, ռոմանտիկ գրառումներ չանեք, պարզապես ռեալ խորհուրդ ա պետք


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ արգելել։ Մանավանդ որ տղան էլ մեծ չէ, որ մտածեք՝ վտանգ է սպառնում աղջկան։ Ռեալ հանդիպեն՝ ավելի հավանական է, որ շուտ կհասկանան, որ հրապուրանք է, իսկ արգելելու դեպքում կարող է ավելի խորանա, քանի որ հատկապես էդ տարիքում ռոմանտիկ բաներով են լցված մարդկանց գլուխները. արգելված սիրո մասին հեքիաթ կհորինեն ու կսարքեն մեծ պատմություն։

Եսիմ, ես որ թույլ չտալու բան չեմ տեսնում։

----------

Alphaone (09.03.2014), Cassiopeia (10.03.2014), Enna Adoly (12.03.2014), Sambitbaba (09.03.2014), Smokie (09.03.2014), Աթեիստ (09.03.2014), Դեկադա (09.03.2014), Լեո (09.03.2014), Ուլուանա (09.03.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Մանավանդ որ տղան էլ մեծ չէ, որ մտածեք՝ վտանգ է սպառնում աղջկան։


Մի քիչ ռիսկային է։ Ինձ թվում է աղջկա ծնողը շատ զգուշորեն,  զրույցների միջոցով պետք է հասկացնի,  որ մի քիչ շուտ է։ 
Կտրուկ արգելքին, ես էլ եմ դեմ

----------

Դեկադա (09.03.2014)

----------


## ivy

Եթե ռեալ չեն հանդիպում, այլ միայն նամակագրական կապ է, ուրեմն «վիրտուալ սեր» վիճակներ են, ոնց հասկացա:
Էդ վիրտուալում ամեն ինչ էնքան հեքիաթային կարող է թվալ դեռահասների համար, թող մի անգամ իրականում հանդիպեն, կարող է՝ էլ չուզենան  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ սիրահարվածությունը մնա, ապա, լավն էն է, որ ծնողները տեղյակ են, որովհետև էդ տարիքում իրենք դեռ անչափահաս են, երեխա են, ու պիտի իրենց որոշումներն էլ ծնողների հետ միասին ընդունեն: 
Արգելելը հաստատ միջոց չի. ավելի կոգևորվեն: 
Բայց մտածել, թե «վտանգ» չկա, իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի: Եթե «վտանգ» ասելով՝ սեռական կապն ենք հասկանում՝ իր բոլոր հետևանքներով, ապա 14-15 տարեկան էրեխեքը շատ բուռն հորմոնալ վիճակների մեջ են, ու ֆիզիկապես արդեն ի վիճակի են իրենց ուզածն իրականացնել: 
Դրա համար շատ լավ կլինի, որ աղջկա հետ (լավ կլինի նաև՝ էն մյուս կողմում տղայի հետ) ծնողները խոսեն ու բացատրեն, թե ինչ «վտանգներ» կան էդ տարիքում: Մեր հայերի հեչ չսիրած «սեռական դաստիարակության» թեման է, որ հատկապես էս դեպքում անպայման պիտի լինի:

Դեռ թող իրենց վիրտուալ սերը խաղան, իսկ եթե հանդիպեն ու ուզենան շարունակել հանդիպումները, թող ծնողները երկու կողմից էլ աչքները վրաները պահեն, բայց առանց որևէ ճնշումների ու արգելքների: Ու չմոռանա՛լ սեռական դաստիարակության հարցը:
Մնացածն էլ ժամանակի հետ կերևա:

----------

boooooooom (09.03.2014), Cassiopeia (10.03.2014), Sambitbaba (09.03.2014), Smokie (09.03.2014), Աթեիստ (09.03.2014), Արևհատիկ (11.05.2014), Դեկադա (09.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2014), Ուլուանա (09.03.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում արգելելու համար։ Մի քիչ լավ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչն է տվյալ իրավիճակում դիտվում որպես արտառոց,, կամ որն է խնդիրը։ Լրիվ տիպիկ դեռահասական իրավիճակ է, համարյա բոլորի հետ պատահած։ Մի խոսքով՝ թողեք էրեխեքը վայելեն իրենց ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքները  :Smile: ։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.03.2014), Enna Adoly (12.03.2014), Sagittarius (09.03.2014), Sambitbaba (09.03.2014), Աթեիստ (09.03.2014), Դեկադա (09.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2014), Նարինէ (10.03.2014)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ինչքանով որ ես եմ տեղյակ աղջկա պապան չգիտի, մաման ա մենակ տեղյակ: Աղջիկը վախենում ա որ պապան իմանա կարգելի ու ոնց հասկացա իրենք մտադրություն ունեն հետագայում ռեալ էլ հանդիպել: Անգամ օրինակներ ա բերվում որ ընկերուհիներն էլ ունեն ընկերներ, հանդիպում են ու միայն մամաները գիտեն: Անձամբ ինձ համար անընդունելի տարբերակ ա ծնողներից թաքուն պահելը կոնկրետ դեպքում պապայից:Բայց հասկանում եմ որ երևի պապաների բուռն վերաբերմունքից ա լինում: Չգիտեմ:Արտառոց ա երևի թե էնքանով որ մաման չգիտի ոնց անի:


... ժող իմ աղջկա մասին չի, իրա մտերիմ ընկերուհին ա, թեպետ բացառված չի որ նման իրավիճակներ մեզ մոտ էլ կլինեն: Պարզապես ինձնից էին երեխեքը խորհուրդ հարցնում ես էլ մի քիչ շփոթվեցի ու որոշեցի հարցնել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հա, ծնողներից թաքուն պահելն, իհարկե, սխալ ա։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե հանդիպեն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ պապան մի օր կիմանա սենց թե նենց, ու ավելի վատ կլինի էդ դեպքում։ Պապայի իմանալը, կարծում եմ, նույնիսկ լավ կլինի էն առումով, որ էրեխեքն ավելի զգոն կլինեն, հատկապես տղան, ու հանդիպելու դեպքում էլ կաշխատեն անընդունելի բաներ չանել։ Ուղղակի պապան երևի ինչ–որ սահմանափակումներ կդնի։ Եսիմ։ Թաքունն ամեն դեպքում սխալ եմ համարում։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ի՞նչ հրապուրանք, ի՞նչ սեր  :Crazy:  Մի անգամ իրար կտեսնեք,կհիասթափվեք իրարից ու պրծ  :Crazy:  համ էլ 14-15 տարեկանում ի՞նչ հրապուրանք, ի՞նչ սեր

----------

Արամ (09.03.2014)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ հրապուրանք, ի՞նչ սեր  Մի անգամ իրար կտեսնեք,կհիասթափվեք իրարից ու պրծ  համ էլ 14-15 տարեկանում ի՞նչ հրապուրանք, ի՞նչ սեր


Ես խի եմ հիշում, որ տասնհինգում սիրահարված եմ եղել...

----------

Sambitbaba (09.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես խի եմ հիշում, որ տասնհինգում սիրահարված եմ եղել...


Մեր մեջ ասած մեր մոտ էլ է էդ տարիքում գրանցվել(առաջինը ու փառք աստծո վեջինը  :LOL:  )   :Jpit:  
Բայց դե մեր մոտ վիտուալ չէր,մեր մոտ.

Բույլ մը նայվածք, փունջ մը ժպիտ,
Քուրա մը խոսք դյութեց իմ սիրտ։

----------


## Gayl

> Մեր մեջ ասած մեր մոտ էլ է էդ տարիքում գրանցվել(առաջինը ու փառք աստծո վեջինը  )   
> Բայց դե մեր մոտ վիտուալ չէր,մեր մոտ.
> 
> Բույլ մը նայվածք, փունջ մը ժպիտ,
> Քուրա մը խոսք դյութեց իմ սիրտ։


Ամեն դեպքում պուճուրները իրարից կախվածություն են ձեռք բերել...

----------


## Արամ

Լուրջ ցավում եմ, որ ներկայիս ծնողները այսպիսի խնդիրների առաջ են կանգնում։

----------

Յոհաննես (09.03.2014)

----------

